# The long awaited gum portrait...



## windrivermaiden (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is the gum version of the portrait of my daughter that I posted previously in ink jet lift.

I'm not sure if I'm done yet. I might add more cyan. Any one with a comment on that let it rip. Leave it as is, or add more cyan?






The ink jet lift version for those who missed it....


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 17, 2007)

Windy!  I love it as it is.  I think it's very purdy and you should leave it alone.  Another very nice piece of work.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2007)

It's lovely as is, so I don't know if a bit more cyan would help or hurt. 

What does your gut tell you?


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 17, 2007)

my gut says...live with it awhile and then make a decision. So I will.


----------

